# Astatotilapia "bloyeti" formerly haplochromis "green bloyeti



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone know anything about these?

There doesn't seem to be an entry in the profiles section on them.

Any info at all is appreciated.

Specifically. diet, max size, temperament


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, we have these in the UK at a couple of Universities, although never popular enough to have had any released.
The ones i saw were mainly a tan brown with only the dominant male showing any degree of 'golden tan'.
closely resemble astatoreochromis alluaudi and calliptera - yellow forms


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks, I just got a small group of fry I am hoping will turn into a breeding group.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is a bad picture of the daddy...


----------

